# jake arived on his due date!!!!



## hannahx

just a quick one girlies cos imstil in hospital...
jake was born yesterday at 13.35 weighing 8lb 15oz!!!!

I overdosed on rasberry leaf ttablets and evening primrose oil tabs for a few days before he was due...maybe this helped?!

Contractions started comin every 7 mins from tea time on sat and went o every 3 mins by about midnite, got to hospital and she said i was only 1cm and put me on the ward to have some sleep. after 2-3 hours of agony i went to the loo and needed to push so told midwife and she sent sum1 to examine me...the next thing i was in a wheelchair bein rushed to labour ward as i was nearly 9 cm:dohh: and had no pain relief! 
oh got there and i was gettin the urge to push...and push...and push! my baby had turned and was back to back and his head got stuck.the dr wanted to try forceps or vontouse but his head wouldnt come far down enough and eventually i ended up being rushed to theatre for a section as he got distressed. my womb had torn from my previous c section and i lost 1.5 litres of blood! The past day has been a bit of a blur as they have pumped me full of drugs and i had to have a blood transfusion today!! 
I will put pics up wen i get home...if they ever let me out lol xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## mumy2princess

congratulations 
cant wait to see the pics :D
xx


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xo


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## SuzyQ

Gosh, glad your ok. Congrats x


----------



## xxnicole033xx

aww congrats!!!! good luck hun!


----------



## Carley

congratulations hunny!


----------



## elp

wow ! what a story - fast labour and then dramatic end ... so pleased for you that everything ended well - congrats on the birth of your baby son.


----------



## clairebear

congrats xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats hun.xx


----------



## mumto3boys

Congratulations on the birth of your son, sorry to hear you had such a bad time, It must have been awful, take care x


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations!


----------



## reallytinyamy

congratulatins


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## SalJay

Congrats on your little boy!!!! Hope you're feeling Ok xxx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## carries

COngrats! Hope you feel better soon! xxx


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats and get well soon

h x


----------



## danni2609

congratulations!!


----------



## Mummy2Many

congratulations :)


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!! cant wait to see some pics :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done x


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats, I hope your ok after losing all that blood. Looking forward to seeing pics. x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratultions :hug:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun.


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations again hun! he's such a cutie, cant believe you dilated so fast! lets hope it was the primrose oil im using it now! xxx


----------



## Becki77

Congrats, sounds alittle traumatic though x


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hun!


----------



## ALY

well done and congratulations x


----------



## Newt

*high five* :D Oscar was due date baby too :D


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats! Cant wait to see pics.

Hope you are allowed home soon! xx


----------



## Whisper

Aww hun sorry you had such a rough time. I can really sympathise it sounds very similar to my birth experiance. I lost a couple litres of blood and had a blood transfusion too, it takes a while to get back to normal, but big congrats and i hope you start to feel better soon. :D :hugs:

xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow !! Glad your both ok :hug:
Congrats :D


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! Sorry to hear it was a bit tramatic for you though.:hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations.

Glad ur ok. x


----------



## katix333

congrats,hope your feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun!! Hope you get better real soon.
xx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------

